# Cheapestnatostraps



## karabiner159

Can I just say cheapestnatostraps.com are probably my favourite strap seller.

I've got at least six of their straps, with two more and a couple of watch pouches on the way, and I have to say I'm really impressed with both the quality and value for money. Their elastic straps are really comfortable, and the material is on a par with Erika's Originals straps. I even think, while it might be less robust than the stuff she uses, it's softer and feels nicer on the wrist. Oh - and the sheer number of colour options is great. I haven't seen any other seller with as many options, especially for elastic straps.

That's not to say they're perfect - I have two small niggles with their products - the hardware on the Paratrooper straps might be a little on the flimsy side, as I managed to dent the buckle bit it hooks on to, and the RAF straps have wayyyy too many holes, which is annoying when you glance at your wrist and see a track of holes running up the side of it. But the former might be a non-issue, seeing as I'm pretty sure I did it while climbing and it might have damaged just about any buckle. 

Was interested to hear others' thoughts on them and your experiences with their stuff - particularly their watch rolls, as I've been tempted to buy one of those...


----------



## normdiaz

Have one of their single pass adjustable nylon straps incoming (only 5 holes). They appear to be a homage to Crown and Buckle Chevron straps at almost half the price. Wanted to compare it against the C&B Chevron I got two months ago. I'll post my informal results later.

May be longer than anticipated. Strap hit the U.S on 1/11/2020 but still not received by me. A PayPal dispute has been filed.


----------



## Adam2011

Thanks for the tip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike0023

I bought a few straps during their Black Friday sale. I have been really impressed with their tropic style bands, even ordered a few more from their sale section, but their velcro NATO was way too long, and I've got a thick wrist.


----------



## karabiner159

I've got a few single pass elastic straps on the way. I find them a lot more comfortable than nylon, but might try them out. Think I've gone way over my strap budget as it is, though, so it'll have to wait for a while...


----------



## Fjellape

the suede straps are great, awesome bang for buck


----------



## PistolPeteSTL

I agree, they are an excellent value. I've placed several orders over the years and will certainly buy from them again.


----------



## bricem13

Personally bad experience with the tropics/rubbers: they are almost 1mm less at the lugs... Pretty large gap. Good for the trash. Of course seller has a tolerance up to 1mm and return is at cost _ even if the product is out of spec.

So either they improved product and CS or they are out of my trusted seller list. 

Envoyé de mon AGS2-W09 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## RickHoliday

I have fallen in love with their single pass nylon straps. the material is much better than expected and i like the floating keeper. I have an 8.5" wrist, and they fit perfectly.


----------



## DomAndra

How are their leather straps like? I wanna shop around for a decent plain black leather nato, would be interested to know how it compares to a Barton leather nato or a Chinese one or whatever.


----------



## Sasropakis

DomAndra said:


> How are their leather straps like? I wanna shop around for a decent plain black leather nato, would be interested to know how it compares to a Barton leather nato or a Chinese one or whatever.


I would avoid their leather straps. I have ordered some and they were practically unusable at least for me. Their premium leather straps had unpleasant smell and felt utterly cheap so I've never used them. Regular leather strap was a bit better so I gave it away. It was apparently somewhat usable because the person I gave it used it quite long but it apparently let some colour to the wrist (the strap was burgundy red). The leather nato I had was from their Kvarnsjö line but it was uncomfortable, stiff, scratched very easily and it was too thick for the watch it was intended so I haven't used that either. Of course some have been happy with their straps so maybe I have just managed to order some bad ones but I won't be buying any of their leather straps anymore. I have a couple of Barton's normal straps (not nato) and they are much better quality. Chinese straps are usually a bit risky thing to buy but actually you can find the similar looking (= probably the same) straps on AliExpress which CNS sells.


----------



## ChuckW

I tried a few different straps from them that came in yesterday. There were some hits and a couple misses.

I think the Vintage Canvas straps are a great value. Certainly not in the same league as bespoke canvas straps like those from Drunkart or Red Rock, but at $13 before any discount, they're a winner. Another plus for me, many of their two piece straps are available in long.



















I was also very pleased with the Elastic Single Pass Through. It's very comfy, they have a nice variety to choose from, and they're on sale for $6.



















I was also satisfied with the Kvarnsjö Tan and the Sharktooth Single Pass Through.



















There were a couple losers. I haven't tried a parachute strap before and if they're all like the Paratrooper, I don't want another one. It's difficult to adjust and there seems to be no way to put it on or take it off without removing the spring bars. A real pain in the butt.










The Nasa Velro Canvas strap was another miss. There seems to to be no way to wear it and not have it look like crap.


----------



## normdiaz

A "down and dirty" comparison, CNS single pass adjustable nylon strap with C&B Chevron strap (also adjustable):

C&B CNS

Width: 20MM 20MM

Length: 255MM 300MM

Thickness: 1.4MM 1.2MM 

Buckle: Ladder Ladder

Color: Royal/Harvest Night/Crimson

# Of Holes: 5 5

End Stitched: Yes No

Adjustment Ease: No No

Washable: Not Tested Not Tested

Hardware: Brushed/Polished Ends Brushed

Wrist Feel: Comfortable Comfortable

Price $32.00 Delivered $12.95 + Shipping

Returns Yes (If unworn/unmounted) Yes (If unworn/unmounted) 

Shipped From: USA (Florida) Sweden

For my 7" wrist, the C&B was adjusted for the tang to fit in 4th or 5th hole with end extending beyond fixed keeper, but the end lies flat without tuck in. The CNS also adjusted for the tang to fit in 4th or 5th hold, but end does not reach the fixed keeper.


----------



## Benno1uk

Can anyone advise on how long their straps took to arrive please? My order was despatched in 03/02/21 and has still not arrived (to the UK). So that’s now over 2 weeks. I’ve contacted them via email and they have said there’s nothing they can do and wait 45 days.

Stupidly I opted for the free non-tracked delivery so there’s no way of knowing what’s happened. My question is, is this normal for them or should I be worried that they’re never going to turn up?


----------



## TheBearded

Benno1uk said:


> Can anyone advise on how long their straps took to arrive please? My order was despatched in 03/02/21 and has still not arrived (to the UK). So that's now over 2 weeks. I've contacted them via email and they have said there's nothing they can do and wait 45 days.
> 
> Stupidly I opted for the free non-tracked delivery so there's no way of knowing what's happened. My question is, is this normal for them or should I be worried that they're never going to turn up?


Standard untracked delivery, yeah, that's pretty standard for CNS.
Sit tight, they'll show up.


----------



## duc

TheBearded said:


> Standard untracked delivery, yeah, that's pretty standard for CNS.
> Sit tight, they'll show up.


+1 on this. Mine took the better part of three months to reach me during the pandemic chaos last summer.


----------



## Benno1uk

TheBearded said:


> Standard untracked delivery, yeah, that's pretty standard for CNS.
> Sit tight, they'll show up.


Thanks - that's good to know (I think! ?)


----------



## Benno1uk

duc said:


> +1 on this. Mine took the better part of three months to reach me during the pandemic chaos last summer.


Three months?! Are they using horse and cart?


----------



## duc

I think it was DHL and USPS (who may have gone back to horses and carts based on their recent performance).

Edit - one thing that compounded the time; I think CNS waits until they have a lot of orders before they ship any. It seemed like a long time between when I placed my order and when they actually despatched it.


----------



## slcbbrown

Thumbs up for cheapestnato. I particularly like their single pass straps. Their newest models of adjustable ones are very rich looking.

I haven't figured out how to adjust them perfectly, yet, though.


----------



## zorg292

slcbbrown said:


> Thumbs up for cheapestnato. I particularly like their single pass straps. Their newest models of adjustable ones are very rich looking.
> 
> I haven't figured out how to adjust them perfectly, yet, though.


Plenty of videos how to adjust them. Here is one for example 




Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## M3xpress

I've always liked/used C&B Natos, but recently purchased some from CheapestNato and so far so good. They have so many cool options to choose from if you want something different. Plus the price is worth taking a risk to get something different.


----------



## Calmab

From where I order more too.
Quality of the leather ones is not the best but for the price is very good.

Perfect for testing before plunging into a better quality one


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LosAngelesTimer

I honestly think their stuff is garbage but I shouldn’t have been surprised by the (lack of) quality given the price. What can you expect when youre paying $50 for five straps?


----------



## RoSpectre

LosAngelesTimer said:


> I honestly think their stuff is garbage but I shouldn't have been surprised by the (lack of) quality given the price. What can you expect when youre paying $50 for five straps?


True enough... level set your expectations. That said I'm a regular CNS customer but would only recommend a few product lines... their premium nato still offers excellent value and I've had one hold up on my Orient Ray for years and is still my go to strap. Their regular nato, Zulu, adjustable single pass, and perlon natos have all been decent for me, too. Their speciality leather natos were a decent buy too, mostly bought on sale. I would avoid all the two piece leather bands though as they are just not up to snuff.


----------



## christopherpd

karabiner159 said:


> Can I just say cheapestnatostraps.com are probably my favourite strap seller.
> 
> I've got at least six of their straps, with two more and a couple of watch pouches on the way, and I have to say I'm really impressed with both the quality and value for money. Their elastic straps are really comfortable, and the material is on a par with Erika's Originals straps. I even think, while it might be less robust than the stuff she uses, it's softer and feels nicer on the wrist. Oh - and the sheer number of colour options is great. I haven't seen any other seller with as many options, especially for elastic straps.
> 
> That's not to say they're perfect - I have two small niggles with their products - the hardware on the Paratrooper straps might be a little on the flimsy side, as I managed to dent the buckle bit it hooks on to, and the RAF straps have wayyyy too many holes, which is annoying when you glance at your wrist and see a track of holes running up the side of it. But the former might be a non-issue, seeing as I'm pretty sure I did it while climbing and it might have damaged just about any buckle.
> 
> Was interested to hear others' thoughts on them and your experiences with their stuff - particularly their watch rolls, as I've been tempted to buy one of those...


I second the motion! There's some cool unique stuff on their site and the price is great. Products are shipped from Sweden, which takes a while, but for something like a watch strap - worth the wait. Their support was very friendly also. Almost surprisingly so. 

As soon as I received my order, I bought more stuff from them. Some of their more unique straps are a little difficult to actually put on your wrist, but others are just plain cool. The price is so low that you can try a few and find your favorites. 

Their leather is also very nice for the price.


----------



## Watchout63

I have my first order coming in from them. Should be here next week. Shipping is taking forever but I expected this. I see the usual anti anything other than USA jerkoffs may have differing opinions. I'll judge when I receive.


----------



## Watch19

My Seiko SilverWave Diver on their Jubilee Single Pass strap. Very comfortable.
Old pic for an old thread:


----------



## AaaVee

Unfortunately this company become a fraud.
My latest purchase from July (worth ~50€) was not delivered to me and based on tracking number info was sent back to them. In September I asked for a refund, but since then they stopped responding on my emails. Be very careful when dealing with them.


----------



## diaz1935

"Cheapest NATO Straps" name change to "CNS and Watch Straps". (Due to claim that "NATO" is copyrighted.)


----------



## jmerino7

I've probably ordered over a dozen thru the years, and liked all, except their original rubber straps, very stiff, and their regular leather, a bit "cheap" feeling and with an industrial smell.

The suede straps have all been fantastic, as have the NATO's. They also carry 21mm size which is not easy to find in a lower price-level.

Thanks.


----------



## mironfs

AaaVee said:


> Unfortunately this company become a fraud.
> My latest purchase from July (worth ~50€) was not delivered to me and based on tracking number info was sent back to them. In September I asked for a refund, but since then they stopped responding on my emails. Be very careful when dealing with them.


Maybe its problem with spam filter or something? I would try to contact her on instagram she replies there too as different form of communication


----------



## sully0812

Benno1uk said:


> Three months?! Are they using horse and cart?


Carrier Pigeon.


----------



## Black Majik

My order from last Monday night took 10 days to arrive to CA.


----------



## Xerxes300

i have zero complaints, i always get the cheapest shipping and allow 2 weeks... no biggie. IMO, a nato strap should be cheap, almost disposable, not these $50+ everyone is selling nowadays.

here's five cotton nato's i just received


----------



## zacharrry

CNS has some of the best rally designs I've seen, and they fit my El Primero's 19mm lug width which is rare. I've used a few of their bands intermittently since 2021, but never to the point where they're seeing daily wear. Still, one band's stitching came undone, and another's spring bar failed while strapping it on. I've still got one of their straps, but I'm looking to replace it with something more reliable.


----------

